# new member



## tai scorpio (Dec 12, 2006)

hello everyone,  my name is sifu bernard (scorpio) strickland i live in birmingham,alabama and i teach american tai kenpo karate, here in birmigham, my master was the late (mr bill parks) of l.a. calif. who in turn train under (sr.g.m. ed parker) of american kenpo and (sr.g.m.david german) the founder of u.s.tai karate assoc.   i,ve been in the martial arts for over forthy years and i have three black belts and i also hold third level black sash in five aniamal style too.   i,m the only certify american tai kenpo studio in the state of alabama.   so feel free to drop me a e-mail or call @scorpio0620@bellsouth.net    1-205-785-9401/ 1-205-586-3467    thank you    sifu  scorpio


----------



## matt.m (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Dec 12, 2006)

Greetings, TaiS, and welcome to the board----it's good to have you with us, and you'll find a very vigorous and articulate group of fellow kenpo enthusiasts here. Happy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the group!
I am from the TAI David German family as well.  My first sensei was Virgil Kimmey, who was a 10 dan under David German.  My next sensei was a student of Mr. Kimmey.
Glad to have you here in the group!

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT ...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome Sifu Scorpio!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome, Its great to meet you!




take care,
Chang


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

